# Berlin for the summer



## Bubblehead

Hi

Were off to Germany in August with the intention to spend 5 days in Berlin and then go 'a wanderin'. We intend to drive from Dunkerque to Berlin over 2 days, so we can do the big drive first. We need a stopover on route, does anyone know of a good place to stop.

In Berlin we want to stay in the center and have thought about the Berlin-Mitte site (Bord Atlas page 152), has anyone stayed here, if so is it good with easy access to the city.

Following Berlin we have no plans and dont know much about the country so any advice on where to go, what to see would be most welcome.

Andy


----------



## lucy2

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Were off to Germany in August with the intention to spend 5 days in Berlin and then go 'a wanderin'. We intend to drive from Dunkerque to Berlin over 2 days, so we can do the big drive first. We need a stopover on route, does anyone know of a good place to stop.
> 
> In Berlin we want to stay in the center and have thought about the Berlin-Mitte site (Bord Atlas page 152), has anyone stayed here, if so is it good with easy access to the city.
> 
> Following Berlin we have no plans and dont know much about the country so any advice on where to go, what to see would be most welcome.
> 
> Andy


 we went to berlin 2 years ago at easter, we stopped at a Alan Rogers site mid way cannot remember name but in the book, handy for the motorway en route. At Berlin we stayed at a site at Pottsdam next to a big lake, Alan Rogers again very friendley site & people. Caught the tram into Pottsdam centre, runs every 1/2 hour cost next to nothing. Then caught Berlin Express Train runs every 1/2 or 1hr right into middle of berlin new glass fronted station. Whilst in berlin if you stand with your back to the Main enterance arch and look down the Tier Garden you will see a Stellplatz dont know of costs etc.


----------



## sprokit

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Were off to Germany in August with the intention to spend 5 days in Berlin and then go 'a wanderin'. We intend to drive from Dunkerque to Berlin over 2 days, so we can do the big drive first. We need a stopover on route, does anyone know of a good place to stop.
> 
> In Berlin we want to stay in the center and have thought about the Berlin-Mitte site (Bord Atlas page 152), has anyone stayed here, if so is it good with easy access to the city.
> 
> Following Berlin we have no plans and dont know much about the country so any advice on where to go, what to see would be most welcome.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

Did this last year - well worth it, although the stellplatz is expensive at €17 per night, however, it's only a 15 minute bike ride from the centre of Berlin and is right on the corner where part of the "wall" ran.

If you don't have bikes with you, the city tram system runs right past the gate of the site, didn't use it so can't comment on prices.

Get yourself a city tourist map, travel on the tourist open top bus, see where everything is, then take your time wandering around the places you'd like to look at more closely.

Travel to Berlin - depends how far you want to travel in one hit - Hannover is only about 6 hours (from Europoort), so a little longer from Dunkirk) - the stellplatz at the VW factory is free to use including hook-up. A little further will take you to Braunschweig, another excellent stellplatz (also in the Bord-Atlas). As I say, it depends on how far you want to travel in a day.

Where to visit in Germany - well, how long have you got?

Really, it's a big country and although we've explored the North West of the country (their 'Lake district' - no mountains, lots of forests and bits of water!!) we weren't impressed, however not everyone has the same tastes. One plus was visiting Peenemunde, where the V1 & V2 were developed, but that was it.

If you head back west after Berlin, the Mosel Valley is well worth it, as is the Rhine Valley, it's up to you.

There are several articles written by MHF members on Germany, it'll be worth your while to have a look at them.

I take it "Bubblehead refers to you being or having been an RN diver?

Keith (Sprokit)
(Former Airey-Fairy, although too long ago to even think about it)


----------



## Bubblehead

Lucy2

Thanks for the information, I will do some digging to try and find the one near the Tier Garden as we want to be quite central

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead

Sprokit

I assume that you are refering to the Berlin-mitte site for 17 Euros? Many thanks for the tip about getting a map and taking an open top bus ride first, sounds like the way to start.

The VW factory, is it in the Board atlas? Does it have a visitors centre etc. If not do you know where it is in Hanover

Were still unsure as to where will will go from Berlin, but will most likely head west / south west and head back towards Dunkerque a bit so we dont have a long drive at the end of the holiday.

You guessed correctly with the nickname, Im still in the Andrew and a Clearance Diver, just done my 28th year 8O

Andy


----------



## framptoncottrell

Mrs Roy & I are going to Berlin in May. We'll be staying overnight somewhere near Dortmund, which is half-way from Dunkerque to Berlin. We'll report back.

Last October I drove from Dunkerque to the Harz mountains in a day and it was too darn far. And that was about 100 kms short of my ultimate destination of Potsdam. 

On my return from Potsdam I resolved to be more sensible and find a campsite about halfway back at around 4 p.m. I travelled very freely through Germany, including the Ruhr, but at 4 p.m I was stuck in the Antwerp road works traffic jams. It took well over an hour of grinding grid-lock to get to the campsite in Antwerp after passing the 'welcome to Antwerp' signs. 'An twerp' is a very good description of what I was.

I will now try to limit myself to a maximum of 300 miles in a day, especially when travelling solo.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## ActiveCampers

Is that the ADAC site? They didn't like us  and the form was filled out wrong and they tried to over charge. Just don't mention...... 

Berlin was lovely though - 5 min walk from checkpoint charlie. We walked around the place - but even for us it was a huge walk over 2 days.

From Berlin - we'd recommend Liepzig and Dresden - not *that* far in th grand scheme of things and as you are there anyway. Our diary/pics on our site below which may or may not be useful. Any direct Q's do ask.


----------



## Zozzer

A good stop off halfway would be the Stellplatz in Hameln. We stayed their last September, and will be staying there again this July enroute to Poland.


----------



## Bubblehead

Roy

We will need to limit ourselves to about 300 miles per day, its quite hard though as I just want to do everything and see everything. We think we will stop near Hannover on the way there.

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead

ActiveCampers

When you were in Berlin did you stay at the Berlin-Mitte site? I had a look at your web site, very informative. I will have a better look when I get more time. Thanks for the reply

Andy


----------



## Penquin

Have not been there in the van (yet) but have been to Berlin several times with some German friends. It is an excellent city, very clean and very pleasant to walk around or use public transport.

The tram system is totally brilliant - buy a pass for 3 or 5 days as appropriate - it covers the U-Bahn, the S-Bahn, the surface railways, buses and any other public transport in the city.

There are many places to eat, with everything from German to Thai and all countries in between. You must try "Berliner Weisse" - a light wheat beer ( about 2.8% volume of alcohol) with red (raspberry) or green (woodruff) or occasionally yellow (lemon) flavouring added - very refreshing if hot weather and only available in Berlin

We stayed in Spandau - a superb "suburb" which has exellent railway links to the centre, like all the other parts of Berlin.

The centre is excellent; there are so many sites to see that we keep going back, visit the white room - a totally white cellar with a window on Unter den Linden- from above to commemorate the burning of books by the regime, (excellent tea and cake house very nearby - you won't miss it!),

The remains of the Wall are well worth visiting ( but- together with the open air museum to commemorate the abuse of the Jews, the Jewish memorial (like a series of grey coffins on end - sounds odd but is well worth wallking through), the Brandenburg Gate (near the Jewish Memorial).

The Church tower in the centre (the Kaiser - Wilhelm - Gedanchtniskirche) - with a fantastic blue glass church (free admission adjoining) in Breit Scheid Platz, (close to Ku'damm shopping cnetre), Checkpoint Charlie - with a fantastic German traditional restaurant just beside it) plus the Checkpoint Charlie Museum - loads of information about the ingenious ways people used to try to escape-the list could go on for ages.

The DK Book of Berlin is excellent - you will need something to guide you round but the Germans are very friendly and VERY helpful - even if you don't speak German, but if you say anything in German, even "Hello", they are really accommodating.

Berlin is a city we will visit again - it felt safer than London and at no time did we feel vulnerable even walking late at night near the lakes (of which there are many!).

Enjoy yourselves there - we did and will go back again.


----------



## MrsW

My late father spent his formative years growing up in Berlin before he was forced to flee in 1938. I have recently been back several times to visit the places he went to school, where his family lived and various other places with special meaning to our family. There is quite helpful advice on places to see at http://www.aviewoncities.com/berlin/berlinattractions.htm

Do enjoy your trip, have you room for a stowaway?


----------



## sprokit

Bubblehead said:


> Sprokit
> 
> I assume that you are refering to the Berlin-mitte site for 17 Euros? Many thanks for the tip about getting a map and taking an open top bus ride first, sounds like the way to start.
> 
> The VW factory, is it in the Board atlas? Does it have a visitors centre etc. If not do you know where it is in Hanover
> 
> Were still unsure as to where will will go from Berlin, but will most likely head west / south west and head back towards Dunkerque a bit so we dont have a long drive at the end of the holiday.
> 
> You guessed correctly with the nickname, Im still in the Andrew and a Clearance Diver, just done my 28th year 8O
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

That's an awfully long time - you joined a good bit after I was discharged - my good buddy was also a clearance diver - now only dives for pleasure - and then only in warm water.

Anyway - Berlin Mitte - address is actually Chausseestrasse 82 - at the junction with Boyenstrasse, it's shown in the ADAC book, and yes, it was €17 per night. It's in the Turkish area, so if there is a football match involving Turkey it's very, very noisy - but, also very handy for Berlin centre, the tram runs right past the gate (turn left out the gate for Reichendorferstrasse station or right for Schwarzkopffstrasse station - basically a raised platform in the centre of the road).

The sites recommended by Penguin are on the route taken by the tourist bus - you can get off and visit anywhere you wish, then catch the next bus or even the next, next bus - worth every penny, and I would mention, in places very moving.

Hanover - the VW factory does not have a visitors centre as far as I'm aware - address is Mecklenheidestrasse, once you get on the road you really can't miss it, the place is huge - however, the stellplatz is at the Nordhafen end, near the junction with Stellinger Strasse - leave the E30 at Hanover West.

Have fun - you'll remember it, and I've no doubt, will want to return to Germany.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Bubblehead

Penquin

Thanks for all the top tips on where to visit, excellent. Im starting to think our planned 4-5 days may not be long enough! Although after 3-4 days I will be itching to get out of the city (any city).

Again, many thanks for the advice

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead

MrsW

Excellent web site with much information, thank you.

Sadly no room for a stowaway, but may be able to find room for a cook and bottle washer who doesnt eat much and hates wine :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead

Keith

Whats your buddy called, its a small world in the branch, I may know him.

Again youve been a mine of information, thank you. Im having a good hack and slash session and saving all the top tips for our trip. Mind you after this weekend (at the NEC) I wont be able to aford the fuel if SWMBO gets her way.

It looks like we may be looking for an Elegance 821.8O Fantastic van which Id love but it would fire a broardside through my wallet  

Andy


----------



## ActiveCampers

Bubblehead said:


> ActiveCampers
> 
> When you were in Berlin did you stay at the Berlin-Mitte site? I had a look at your web site, very informative. I will have a better look when I get more time. Thanks for the reply
> 
> Andy


Hi
Just checked my database - no we stayed at the other one. My details say:-

Information: From: BoardAtlas, and BERLIN-Kreuzberg Fa.Steinbock Alexandrinenstr.125 T:030/2521448 30SP [P/ve/s/G] from CamperPlatz, and BERLIN-Kreuzberg Fa.Steinbock Alexandrinenstr.125 T:030/2521448 30SP [P/ve/s/G] from From: CamperPlatz, and AS

(Thats from my 2009 POI database on site and on downloads here)


----------



## peejay

Hi Andy;

Not wanting to teach granny to suck eggs and all that but don't forget you'll need a pollution sticker to gain access to the inner city areas of Berlin with your motorhome, its particularly worth checking if any Stellplatz or sites you're staying at are within the zone - ignore the following if you've already done your homework :roll: ......

http://www.berlin.de/sen/umwelt/luf...lteplan/download/Umweltzone_Broschuere_en.pdf

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124

Have a great trip

Pete


----------



## MrsW

Bubblehead said:


> MrsW
> 
> Excellent web site with much information, thank you.
> 
> Sadly no room for a stowaway, but may be able to find room for a cook and bottle washer who doesnt eat much and hates wine :lol:
> 
> Andy


Cook? Yep, even did it professionally for a while. Bottle-washer, well I guess I do wash them before I recycle them. As for hating wine; well, I hate to see wine left, will that do? Oh, and I forgot to say I am a German speaker as well, so hopefully I can earn my passage.


----------



## ActiveCampers

peejay said:


> Hi Andy;
> 
> Not wanting to teach granny to suck eggs and all that but don't forget you'll need a pollution sticker to gain access to the inner city areas of Berlin with your motorhome, its particularly worth checking if any Stellplatz or sites you're staying at are within the zone - ignore the following if you've already done your homework :roll: ......
> 
> http://www.berlin.de/sen/umwelt/luf...lteplan/download/Umweltzone_Broschuere_en.pdf
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124
> 
> Have a great trip
> 
> Pete


Teach away! Never heard of that; never saw any signs; never had any issues and we drove though the centre of Hamburg; Berlin; Dresden; Liepzig amongst others. Oops. Oh well.


----------



## peejay

Bubblehead said:


> Following Berlin we have no plans and dont know much about the country so any advice on where to go, what to see would be most welcome.
> 
> Andy


I can recommend a visit to the Harz region on your way back, lovely area with plenty of good stellplatze listed in the campsite database.
While you're in the area then do make a point of visiting Quedlinburg to the north east, a beatiful city as yet unspoilt by tourism. A very motorhome friendly city too, with 3 stellplatze to choose from, once again, they're all listed in the database.

Pete


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Berlin seems popular in here.

We're off to Berlin in August as well. Planning to stay in Potsdam and will head up to Rugen probably on the way there or back.

Quite interested in doing Dresden and Leipzig with a stop at Colditz which is roughly half way between both


----------

